# New Diesel pix 10-12 weeks



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He had his second set of vaccines today, at his 8 week appointment he was 8lbs, now at 12 weeks he's weighing 17lbs

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes definitely growing in to himself. He has such sweet and loving eyes. Looks like a cuddler.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He always has a worried look on him haha

Oh wow I forgot to tell you guys, I gotta get him microchipped ASAP, last week was the second time someone tried coming up to my car(with me in it!) to steal him!

Long story short; The first time was when I first got him. Two guys came up to my passenger window saying they "heard" I was selling a puppy and I kept saying no and then they kept asking to hold him.

Second time was last week, this kid had a trunk full of TVs surround sound systems and asked if I wanted a TV for $60 and the dog. I said no. 2 minutes later the dude shows up to my passenger door window now with a friend going "forget the $60 just give me the dog". Not that I want him to be a mean dog or anything but I can't wait for him to be older so people think twice before coming up to me like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> He always has a worried look on him haha
> 
> Oh wow I forgot to tell you guys, I gotta get him microchipped ASAP, last week was the second time someone tried coming up to my car(with me in it!) to steal him!
> 
> ...


Thats crazy!! Being older and bigger wont stop the slow.... I walk gage abput 1.5 miles each day amd every time sum1 want to pet him, get a picture, buy a pup, or breed him to their dog. You may shake thieves but then the other yahoos come out.

Id almost wish sum1 would try to steal one of mine. They let u get them out the kennel or car but then you're in trouble..... especially flex. He knows when sum1 id on bs and will play along to get the upper hand. Think im bsing ask fh about them whopper bred dogs lol.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LoL your dogs are adorable. They definitely made me want my next one to be from their bloodlines. Very beautiful dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well thank you. My next dog will be an apbt. The more im around little dogs that jump 7 feet in the air the more I like them lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love when pups have that white muzzle and big stripe up the face


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

just tap pits said:


> well thank you. My next dog will be an apbt. The more im around little dogs that jump 7 feet in the air the more i like them lol


hehehehe...............mine'll do 8 big boy lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Good looking dog!......................and idk wher you live but that crap dont happen round here!!!!!!!!!!!! Plz dont tell me u from s.c.lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He's looking very handsome these days! Scary about the creeps trying to barter for your dog though, yuck!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

super cute dude you have there!! Them eyes are so innocent!! but we know he has to be a devil. thanks for sharing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks guys  I'm from Calabasas a town in LA, but when I go a town over which is still not a bad area(San Fernando Valley) that's when all these creeps try to go after him. Don't get me wrong tho, I am not a Cali girl, I'm from Brooklyn, so if anyone even tried taking this little guy, I would crack their jaw  he's the love of my life, I would definitely put up a fight for him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh he is precious!! Reminds me a lot of my Ziva! I would just die if someone tried stealing my baby!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww! She is adorable! How old is she?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a real cute looking dog!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so crappy. Love the pictures though cute pup!


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

She will be 10 weeks on Sunday! That pic was from 2 weeks ago though so she has grown a bit lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww she's 2 weeks younger then Diesel, looking forward to watching them both grow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Me too! I must say though, I am so jealous that u have a male!! I'm not a female dog type person but since we have a male boxer and male Shepard mix my fiancé insisted on a Female!!! It seems like boys are much sweeter lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha you know something, growing up I always had female dogs, something my parents always preferred. This time around I wanted to give a male a try. I was a little nervous bc my whole life I was used to females. After I got diesel and went back to the breeder with my friend to get her dog the little female the breeder was keeping was one tough little girl! She latched on to Diesel's throat and dragged him around the whole living room. She totally beat up all her brothers it was kinda cute lol kinda made me wish I had chose a female instead. I think females are more "protective" but really that probably just depends on the dog not so much the sex.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol our female is evil lol my Shepard mix has a lot of "loose" skin on his neck area and she will latch onto it and get pulled around by him!! She is nuts! I agree that As far as protection goes each dog is different! My boxer would lick an intruder to death where as my Shepard mix would bite the shit out of them. If people come over I have to hold him to show him they are friends, and u still better not make any quick movements toward me or else lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

that puppy is so adorable his eyes are to die for


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ziva'sMommy said:


> Lol our female is evil lol my Shepard mix has a lot of "loose" skin on his neck area and she will latch onto it and get pulled around by him!! She is nuts! I agree that As far as protection goes each dog is different! My boxer would lick an intruder to death where as my Shepard mix would bite the shit out of them. If people come over I have to hold him to show him they are friends, and u still better not make any quick movements toward me or else lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is awesome! I always wanted a dog like that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

rabbit said:


> that puppy is so adorable his eyes are to die for


Thank you very much! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Love the one of him barking hahaa.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

